# The effect of java moss on guppies



## krause the kid

Hi in my guppy tank i noticed that my guppies were not having many babies, so i decided to put some java moss in there. Within a two weeks the guppies were having more baby guppies. The java moss provided food and shelter for the babies, so the survival rate was higher and plus it gives the adults a variety in there diet.


----------



## djrichie

Correct......... Java moss is a great plant to have in breeded tanks for all breeding fish....


----------



## MediaHound

Agree, good suggestion for anyone trying to get more guppies!


----------



## Tim mckinney

They can hide to get away form the mother who probably is canabalistic, more than likely.


----------



## djrichie

Also there is live micro food for the new and tiniest fry... no need to buy a first food for fry. Alittle money saved..... LOL


----------



## Tim mckinney

where do I get java moss? Tim


----------



## krause the kid

your local LFS should have some.


----------



## krause the kid

Do u know what it looks like?


----------



## Tim mckinney

I have no idea what java moss looks like.


----------



## krause the kid

look in the photo gallery and u will see my pics


----------



## krause the kid

you might hear java moss collects waste,witch it does, but if you have snails or shake it out once in a while u will b fine


----------



## Tim mckinney

does it float for a while? or can I make it stay on top?


----------



## djrichie

I have found it best to order Java moss from ebay,,,, you will get more for the money. Its a moss so even the worst shipper can really hurt. Just watch the temp., the cool will kill it. 

Problems with Jav most:
1. You will soon have more than you know what to do with.
2. Strains will break off and you will have to remove it from be enter twined with other plants.
3. collects gunk... but as stated before you can just shack it out during water chances.
4. can get out of control, if you don't contol it.


Plus.
1. great for breading tanks... all reasson mentioned
2. will growin low light tanks
3. can be used as a think grown cover, will attack to DW and stones


----------



## Tim mckinney

thank you for telling me where to get it, I really dont trust the fish stores for the diseases.


----------



## Tim mckinney

I just purchased some java moss, Will be here in about a week or so. Thanks again. Tim


----------



## LovelyShade

same thing happenned for us and the platies. they can hide so the parents or any other tank inhabitants wont eat them


----------



## justintrask

I agree with the addition of java moss, but it is hard to find in some places. If you take a wad of filter floss and let it sit in a tank for a while, it also has the same effect. There are microrganisms that grow within it that the fry can eat off of, it allows for security, and also adds more surface area for beneficial bacteria to thrive in!


----------



## Oldman

Java moss is easy once you have some. A few months after you get it, you tear it into 3 or 4 chunks and suddenly you have 3 or 4 plants the size of the one you started with. A sample in my guppy tank looked like this a couple of months ago. It is quite a bit bigger now.










A bigger clump in my Heterandria formosa tank looked like this. You can see an adult Heterandria at the top left of the picture.


----------



## BlueSaphire

Sounds like it's great to use! Maybe i'll get some.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

no java moss- maybe 12 fry survive, added about 5 pounds of JM and now my guppy tank has about 15 adults in it and about 900 babies. Its a 40 tall right now but have a 90g on its way here ( craigslist freebie complete set up from oshkosh NE being delivered)just for the guppies since there are so many. 

There are other plants too that do well with fry survival rates, most adults will not go into THICK bushy plants and the fry well the fry love it especially with the plants being planted in the middle of their rock bed( another fry hangout for living long)


----------

